# *600 BHP+AUDI TT RS Stage 3+ Build - MRC x Iroz Motorsport



## CityBoyAsh

So I've been meaning to do this for ages; start a build. I had actually started one before, which I spent a few hours typing. However, somehow it disappeared before I had the chance to upload it.

I'll try to not make it long winded. But at the same time I'll try to explain and justify my decisions to make things easier and more interesting.

So here it goes...

So after owning an S-Tronic TTS for about 11 months, I finally bit the bullet and upgraded to an S TRONIC TTRS. I made this decision because I felt like I needed more power and secondly I became a sucker for the sound for the 5 pot!










So about 6 hours after picking up the car I went to show the car to a friend/fellow car enthusiast. Straight away he went to my boot pulled out the screw driver and removed my front plate LOL! It does look really good without a number plate.










The car was fun to drive although stock. Seemed very torquey and aggressive. The S TRONIC box is a lot better in the TTRS compared to the TTS.

However after about 2 months of owning the car I wanted more power!!!! So I took a trip up to Manchester and visited Awsome GTI for an APR Stage 1 Remap.










It made some decent power and fair bit of torque. It totally transformed the car. The car become much more aggressive and responsive, it pulled like a train!

Unfortunately on the day their dyno was unable to give a reading from crank only and was reading at the wheels only. So later on I took it to AmD Essex for a RR session. It made 385 BHP & 507 FT-LB. The car certainly seemed like it was making a lot than 385 BHP. But either way I was still happy with how it performed on the road.



















About a month or so later my joys came to a complete end. Perhaps it's more fair to say my joys came to a halt. ☹

One day after going through a cruise in central London my car started misfiring. Audi roadside assistance couldn't fix the issue so it was recovered to Audi service centre. The roadside technician suspected that an injector was leaking fuel.

So after a few days the injector was replaced but the engine was still misfiring. So further investigation was required. This consisted of stripping down the engine to see what had happened.










The results were not good at all! The engine had given up and somehow detonated.























































So the block was scored. Most likely caused from the broken piston ring debris scratching/rubbing against the cylinder bores. The cylinder head had excessive damage from where the damaged piston was hitting against it. Cut long story short the engine was fooked! Lol.

Audi didn't cover this under warranty as they saw some damage to my ECU. They was under the impression it had been tampered with lol.



















They presented me with a £28'500.00 ~ bill to have the engine and turbo replaced. I "kindly" declined their offer. I tried to fight this with Audi but threw in the towel and decided to get it fixed elsewhere.

So I gave Tim at RaceDevelopments a call and we dropped the engine off at the workshop. I finally felt a bit better as it seemed like there was progress, and things were finally going in a positive direction.

So the engine was stripped further to see what was salvageable and what wasn't. Luckily for me the head and the block could be saved! The Pistons and etc was straight up no good!



















Broken down piston rings in the sump. 









Broken down piston rings in the oil pump also


















There was damage to the valves also









The bores really did have a big scratch lol 



























So enough eye saw and time for some bling bling! So after we realised what we could save and what we couldn't, we got to work.

In order to re-use my existing block...

(which I really wanted to do as the price of the block is £3k~ if my memory serves me right)

...it needed to be re-bored. Tim gave me the option to take away either 0.5mm or 1.0mm from each cylinder bore.

I decided to go with the 0.5mm option. Why? Well if the engine ever did blow up again I'd have another shot at re-boring the block a further 0.5mm.

If I had went with the 1.0mm and the engine blew again I'd have to replace the block as there wouldn't be enough meat (metal) left on the walls for another re-bore.

So the head was repaired and was looking good; the head was welded and skimmed...

Before...









Welded...









...After (Skimmed)









The block was also repaired and looking good.










Tim then ordered a set of RaceDevelopments Spec CP Carrillo Pistons & Rods. This came with custom spec bearing shells and wrist pins also.










The crankshaft was also superfinished. This helps reduce friction. Friction causes heat, so reduced friction = reduce heat. In turn resulting in lower oil temps.

Assembly of the CP Pistons and Rods begun...


















So the head was ported, polished and flowed. We also replaced the entire valve train system....










I decided to replace it with the OEM one. I made this decision because at the time I was going to run a hybrid turbo. The OEM valves seemed sufficient enough for a measly hybrid. However, at a later stage I wish to revisit the valve train system and upgrade it. You'll find out why soon...

Next step was to assemble the block and the head together...










A few days later the engine was assembled and ready for collection!!!










So between the engine assembly and collection period, I had to think about which garage to use to install the engine back into the car. After conducting my research I decided to use MRC.

So I messaged Doug @ MRC and arranged for my car to be dropped off. Not long after I collected the engine from Race Developments, I dropped it off to MRC.

So my old turbo was also damaged. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures. However, the Pistons rings and debris went through the turbo and scored the housing. So it couldn't be used, only option was to purchase a new OEM turbo for the cost of around £2700 or convert the existing turbo to a hybrid.

I planned on converting the turbo to a hybrid. However I thought all the hard work put into the engine would be a waste of effort, time and money.

So what did I do about it? I bit bullet and went the whole hog and contacted Hank Iroz over at Iroz Motorsport and purchased one of their IMS turbo kits for the TTRS/RS3.

So the weeks went by and I waited, and waited for what seemed to be one of the longest waits ever in my life. It seemed long, probably because I was just really excited lol.

So whilst Hank waited for Xona to manufacture and ship my turbo out to him. My fully forged engine sat proudly in the MRC workshop.










The build came to a halt until the complete turbo kit was ready for shipping. So to create the illusion progress was happening, I decided to order some goodies / bits and pieces...

So I needed an intercooler. I had the choice of an APR Intercooler at £1600, HPerformance Clubsport Intercooler at €1600/£1250, Wagner EVO 3 (EVO 1 & 2 we're not adequate for my application) for £1200 or the Forge Race Intercooler at a little over £1000.

I did a lot of digging/research on them all. All that kept coming up was APR, Wagner and Forge Intercooler reviews (primarily APR & Forge). After conducting my research. The APR Intercooler seemed to be the one to go for!

However despite this, I was sitting on the fence about purchasing the APR Intercooler. Why? I think the price is extortionate for what it is. Simply to be quite frank, I couldn't justify parting with that type of money for a Intercooler. I think it's overpriced.

Secondly it wasn't in stock. With no lead times except a stupidly ridiculous rumoured 3 month wait, I definitely wasn't going for it.

So at this point I suppose some (APR Fan Boys mainly) are thinking...

"APR is the best for VAG" - my reply to that would be I don't give a rats a$$.

"APR spend so much time in research and testing..." - yeah blah,blah, blah still don't give a rats a$$.

"You can't afford APR" - Hmmm..

...Sheep follow sheep. I like to be different.

Next contender up was the Wagner EVO3. Whilst this was reasonably priced, I couldn't really find many positive reviews about it. Some good, but most reviews included tests with comparison showing how much better the APR or the Forger IC is. A lot of people seemed to be switching away from the Wagner to the forge IC. With the amount of second hand TTRS Wagner coolers for sale ads I've seen this year I decided that it could get ruled out also.

The forge Intercooler has exceptional reviews with loads of charts featuring the comparison test results against stock IC as well Wagner. Forge seemed to excel in this text so it was +1 for this on my list. Couldn't find any comparison test charts for the APR, which would have been great to see.

Unfortunately the forge IC visually seemed to small for my application. So in the end I decided to go with the HPerformance Intercooler. This was getting good results on HPerformance 700BHP+ GTX35 TTRS and I thought it was at a reasonable price.

So I contacted HPeformance in Germany and after a few days Tobais from HPerformance replied. After a few more days of sending emails to and throw, I ordered the HPerformance Clubsport Intercooler.










Boy is this thing massive! The build quality is amazing. You can see they've take time to design and produce a good quality product. The pictures doesn't do it any justice.

Next up was a cold air intake system. I decided to go with the Carbon Fibre 034 Motorsport Air Intake. The carbon grew on me so I got some OEM carbon mirrors and engine cover set to match!

034 Motorsport was getting some good results/gains from the intake . But it wasn't something that I let aid in me making my decision. I waited for independent reviews first.










The build quality appears to be really good. The carbon weave all joins up nicely. A nice bonus is the pattern matches very closely to the OEM carbon parts.










Since I purchased my TTRS I always really wanted bucket seats. It was hard enough trying to find a set of OEM TTRS Bucket seats for sale. Let alone a set in good condition. I gave up looking and almost ordered a brand new set of OEM TTRS bucket seats.

I'm so glad I didn't order them as it would have been such a silly decision and a waste of money. So I humbled myself lol and ordered a set of brand new RECARO Sportster CS Bucket Seats in leather from Btrim. Which are actually lighter than the OEM Sports seats and OEM bucket seats. My Btrim delivered it directly to MRC for me within 2 days after purchase.

My old sports seats weigh approx 35kg's each. The RECARO's weigh just over 14kg each I believe. So 70 kg - 28 kg's = a saving of 42kg's so far. Maybe more weight saving to come? 

Here they are! Aren't they gorgeous? (Sorry for low quality picture. I'll get some better shots once installed)










Next I bought a cool flow oil cooling housing kit for the engine oil and DSG oil from USP motorsports. Not sure if it actually aids in cooling or not. But I bought because it was of better quality than the plastic OEM one. Heat over time makes the plastic brittle resulting in breaking prematurely I guess. Oh and got a 4BAR MAP sensor.










So next up I bought some brand new H&R lowering springs. I got these for now as I want a lower stance from my car. Eventually I want to put a set of coilovers on the car but still haven't decided what ones yet. The quality of these H&R springs is exceptional!










So next up I ordered an additional part for my cold air intake from HF Series. The unit is designed to help keep the hot air out, and draw in only cool air into the intake system. It's also in carbon fibre !!!!



















More shiny parts coming. Hold tight!!!!

...So finally Xona pulled through and Hank took delivery of my turbo. As nice, helpful and knowledgable Hank is. I saw a cruel streak of Hank!!!!

He teased me with these pictures of the kit undergoing fitment testing on a test block before being shipped out to me.



















I wanted the turbo kit right away once I knew it arrived with Hank. Especially after the pictures. So much so, that we ordered next day shipping from the US to the UK and the essential piece to my puzzle arrived in a little over 24 hours!!!!























































The IMS 730 Kit I ordered Consisting Of a 3.5 inch Downpipe, Xona Rotor 71 • 64 Turbo W/ TurboSmart Wastegate Actuator, IMS Manifold, V Band Clamps & All The Necessary Water Lines, Oil Lines & Fixings!

Overall the qualify of everything is just amazing! It beat my expectations by far! It was defiantly worth the 3/4 week wait.

So I carried on ordering more parts and bits and pieces.

Far from a performance part. Hardly a big deal, but I like personal touches in my surroundings. With that said, I contacted John at Btrim again and had him make me a set of custom TT mats with the TTRS logo embossed and trimmed leather edges with white stitching to match my interior.

Protected them with chemical guys fabrics guard.



















Next I thought holy crap, how am I going to stop this 600BHP+ beast with the crappy OEM brakes. So I purchased a RS6/7 Brake Kit...

The kit comprised of RS6/7 6 Pot Brembo Calipers, RS6 C7 390MM Wavey Discs, Custom Centring Rings, Custom Anodised Mounting Brackets With Bolts, HEL Braided Lines, Brembo Dust Caps, Original Brembo Pins, Plates and Screws.










I decided to protect the calipers with a hybrid coating to preserve its finish and add high gloss!



















I then ordered some Pagid RS 29 brake pads!!!










Eventually I want go with the full R8 Ceramic Brake Kit. But I guess this will do for now.

I also purchased a brake adapter kit which allows me to run the RS6 rear Wavey discs on the TTRS.










Both kits together should give me exceptional stopping power before I upgrade to the ultimate ceramic kit!!

Ok right. Your probably wondering what's happening with the engine and turbo kit now?

Well. Stay tuned.


----------



## WoRkZ

Cool stuff and good write-up! Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to hear about the rest of the build!


----------



## CityBoyAsh

WoRkZ said:


> Cool stuff and good write-up! Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to hear about the rest of the build!


Thanks. I've updated the initial post now. Will be making regular updates!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu

So you didn't fancy challenging your mapper about the engine giving up the ghost?


----------



## bhoy78

Interesting read, crazy price from Audi for a new engine. Look forward to reading how your monster turned out.


----------



## j8keith

A really good read thanks for posting.


----------



## Beano91

Excellent write up. As someone above mentioned though, surely you'd look at the mapper's part in the engine destroying itself, unless there's something you're not telling us 

Hopefully the wallet isn't too sore, but you look like you're having a lot of fun with this anyway.


----------



## brittan

Very interesting and well pictured write up, I will be watching in anticipation of the outcome.
I've done a few engine builds over the test including some for off road racing.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

qooqiiu said:


> So you didn't fancy challenging your mapper about the engine giving up the ghost?





Beano91 said:


> Excellent write up. As someone above mentioned though, surely you'd look at the mapper's part in the engine destroying itself, unless there's something you're not telling us
> 
> Hopefully the wallet isn't too sore, but you look like you're having a lot of fun with this anyway.


I did, but you know how these things go. It's hard to prove it was the map that caused the issue. I received some support from the company who uploaded the map. However their support was some what limited. Not much could really be done. If I attempted to sit there and blame them and demand for them to pay for repairs. I'd just still be siting here still with a broken engine and Car in pieces. So essentially I just sucked it up and moved on.

@Beano91 : Lol I'm telling you eveyething. I promise!!!! . It's expensive yeah. But it's a really fun project. Even more so because it's the first time ever doing a build!


----------



## CityBoyAsh

bhoy78 said:


> Interesting read, crazy price from Audi for a new engine. Look forward to reading how your monster turned out.


Really crazy lol. They wasn't getting a penny!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

brittan said:


> Very interesting and well pictured write up, I will be watching in anticipation of the outcome.
> I've done a few engine builds over the test including some for off road racing.


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

****UPDATE****

So once the turbo kit was dropped off, MRC got to work. I wanted to re paint my block in black as it had some corrosion on it.



















Instead of repainting it, the corrosion was easily steam cleaned away! For clarity, in the image below the top 3 pictures are before followed by the end results in the bigger picture.










Prior to the turbo kit being installed. MRC skimmed the manifold flange to ensure it was totally flat. I'd imagine this was done to ensure perfect fitment against the cylinder and to prevent the possibility of exhaust gases leaking.

Before...



















After...



















The turbo kit and ancillaries started to be assembled to the engine.





































This took longer than expected. Reason is because after I declined Audi's £28k offer, they essentially loaded my entire boot with all the engine parts....(Except the block and head of course lol.)














































So yeah as you can the interior of the was left in a right mess. Thanks Audi! 

Once my car arrived at MRC. They kindly removed all the parts out of the car....










...they then put everything in boxes. All nice and neat!










Missing parts created delay by preventing other ancillaries form being connected. Never the less, Stuart at MRC ploughed through and we ordered the parts which were missing!

So all the ancillaries and turbo kit was finally installed. Just the auxiliary belt to add as well the gearbox...


----------



## aquazi

Wow.... Great post...Bad luck on one hand.... But took the opportunity to make changes!

Will keep an eye on this!

Big step change from the lowly TTS!!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

aquazi said:


> Wow.... Great post...Bad luck on one hand.... But took the opportunity to make changes!
> 
> Will keep an eye on this!
> 
> Big step change from the lowly TTS!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Very much so! I don't think I would have went this far with the car if it didn't blow up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beano91

CityBoyAsh said:


> Very much so! I don't think I would have went this far with the car if it didn't blow up.


Great point, let's all blow up our engines and do this :mrgreen: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

...really hope I haven't jinxed myself...


----------



## Meth3rlence

Bro... my bank account cried while reading this thread ;D


----------



## Danny1

Looks like a great build! Looking forward to seeing the results and possibly a rough price when complated


----------



## SuperRS

All this money spent, and im still going to gap you.

Looks good otherwise my young apprentice :lol:


----------



## Rich-RS

I was up at MRC at the weekend - had a good look over your engine with Doug - very impressive!

Looking forward to seeing the results.

Was it APR stage 1 software on the engine that failed?

PS. Are you really only 20?!


----------



## CityBoyAsh

SuperRS said:


> All this money spent, and im still going to gap you.
> 
> Looks good otherwise my young apprentice :lol:


Lool! Ha time will tell


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Rich-RS said:


> I was up at MRC at the weekend - had a good look over your engine with Doug - very impressive!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the results.
> 
> Was it APR stage 1 software on the engine that failed?
> 
> PS. Are you really only 20?!


Thanks! Without trying to sound big headed. The kit is pretty impressive I must say!

Yes when the engine blew it was running APR stage 1

I'm 22 now ha! Lol


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Danny1 said:


> Looks like a great build! Looking forward to seeing the results and possibly a rough price when complated


Thanks! I don't even want to think about the amount of money it's cost so far *covers eyes*


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Meth3rlence said:


> Bro... my bank account cried while reading this thread ;D


Lol ha!


----------



## qooqiiu

What wheels are you going with.

I would love the BBS F1 but the offset is a non starter


----------



## CityBoyAsh

qooqiiu said:


> What wheels are you going with.
> 
> I would love the BBS F1 but the offset is a non starter


OZ ultraleggera HLT with Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2's


----------



## jaybyme

Nice build thread congrats.
Hope the car performs exactly how you want it to.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

jaybyme said:


> Nice build thread congrats.
> Hope the car performs exactly how you want it to.


Thanks Jay. I hope so too! How's your car ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

So I got Stuart @ MRC to port the lower intake manifold and remove the flaps, as well as port throttle body.

Throttle body...




























Lower Intake Manifold...



















- Before & After (big improvement)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Engine ancillaries and gearbox all connected! Just a new pulley or belt to go on! So now it's ready for installation!





































My 034 Motorsport Rear SwayBar also turned up!









More updates to come next week!...

Check out my Instagram page http://www.instagram.com/ashley_ttrs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B

Looking forward to seeing this completed Ashley

Matt


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Matt B said:


> Looking forward to seeing this completed Ashley
> 
> Matt


Cheers. Thanks Matt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich-RS

So what power and torque are you hoping for with this?

I assume 730 is only achievable with race fuel?

Are you doing any upgrades to your stronic box?


----------



## CityBoyAsh

[No message]


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Rich-RS said:


> So what power and torque are you hoping for with this?
> 
> I assume 730 is only achievable with race fuel?
> 
> Are you doing any upgrades to your stronic box?


I'm hoping for 630 BHP and at least 580-600 ftlb of torque if I'm lucky. Hopefully 20/30 bhp on top of that, due to the head work that's been done to engine. As well as a few other hardware modifications and additions.

Yes 730 is only achievable with race fuel. I'm contemplating whether to upgrade the turbo or always run race fuel all the time to reach the 700+ territory.

As of yet, no upgrades to the stronic box. But I'm really keen to upgrade the clutch packs for some reason. I think because it will enhance the shift performance.


----------



## Fioretta

Great post Ash
Never read such a detailed buit. 
Congratulation


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Fioretta said:


> Great post Ash
> Never read such a detailed buit.
> Congratulation


Thanks so much. Yeah I try! Ha


----------



## CityBoyAsh

****UPDATE*****

So the engine bay is totally filthy (or shall I say was) due to the car sitting there for months and also probably normal engine grease built up in the engine bay also. All of the gunk has been steam cleaned away!

Before




























After










Before










After










Before










After









Final look at the engine after it's been fully cleaned also....





































RaceDeveloments Spec Engine Meets TTRS....










More updates to come thorough out the week. Stay tuned.


----------



## bhoy78

Looking well, how long has it been off the road? you must have the patience of a saint! will be worth the wait to get your hands on that monster though.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

bhoy78 said:


> Looking well, how long has it been off the road? you must have the patience of a saint! will be worth the wait to get your hands on that monster though.


A little over a year! Not sure how I've been so patient!


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Engine installed now. Remaining ancillaries need connecting up!


----------



## Templar

What a great thread to read through...watching with interest :wink:


----------



## Danny1

Looking forward to seeing a start up vid : 8)


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Templar said:


> What a great thread to read through...watching with interest :wink:


Thanks! Keep watching so much more to come from this build!


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Danny1 said:


> Looking forward to seeing a start up vid : 8)


Ha me too! I'll post one up during the week


----------



## Templar

CityBoyAsh said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great thread to read through...watching with interest :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Keep watching so much more to come from this build!
Click to expand...

How far off do you think you are away from its first shakedown ?


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Templar said:


> CityBoyAsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great thread to read through...watching with interest :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Keep watching so much more to come from this build!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How far off do you think you are away from its first shakedown ?
Click to expand...

Just waiting for a "temp" exhaust which I will be getting tomorrow. So if I'm lucky hopefully on Saturday! Worst ways will be at the start for the new week.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

****UPDATE*****

So we had a little trouble installing the intercooler...

• The boost pipes weren't lining up with the intercooler tank ends.

• No mounting point for the horns

• No mounting point for the ambient temp sensor

• Cooler sits about 8mm further out than it should do



















So as you can see above, the OEM boost pipes come out at an inner angle. On the other intercoolers for the TTRS such as the APR, Wagner and Forge, the tank ends come in at outer angle to match the OEM boost pipes....










...On my HPerformance Intercooler the intercooler tank ends does not come in at an outer angle like the other intercoolers. It's "almost" straight, a few degrees outwards but primarily the orientation is straight.




























So at this point I'm thinking what the hell is going on why doesn't this fit. Rang Germany this morning and spoke to Tobais @HPerformance and he informed my technician and I that we need to first remove both pipes and fix them to the intercooler, then mount the cooler and connect the other ends of boost pipes back to the engine.

Still the cooler was about 8mm further out than it should be...










Tobais advised up that the reason for this was because we needed to shave off part of the plastic frame that sits behind the bumper. Essentially the boost entry hole surround.










So we shaved the part of the plastic frame that was necessary, however the intercooler was sitting to close to the radiator. So we fixed this by including a nut with the mounting bolts in order bring it forward a few millimetres.

We did this and voila the intercooler fits perfect!




























I'm regards to the horns we are going to mount them either side of the intercooler like this example below.










For the ambient temp sensor, Stuart made a custom bracket which we will mount on neatly. I'll get some pictures of this once it's been completed.

I guess I didn't need to explain this little "niggle" I had with the intercooler installation, but perhaps it would be useful for others who want to use this intercooler on their TTRS. It doesn't come with instructions, not sure if the other coolers do? But I guess fitting a cooler is a straight forward job. Or "should be" a straight forward job. Never the less it's installed and looking great! It's bloody massive! Pictures doesn't do it any justice.










The turbo manifold looks so good in the bay. Such a shame we won't see it once the carbon fibre intake is installed. We plan to fabricate a cold air feed to rear of the engine to help supply cold air to connectors and sensors to pre-long their life. I guess it also might keep the turbo manifold slightly cooler also.

Talking of Carbon fibre. The carbon fibre intake manifold cover was installed!

That's all for now, but tomorrow I'll be dropping off my cat back exhaust. Monday it will be installed, fluids will be put it and then she will get her first start on Tuesday! So stay tuned for more pictures and *videos*!


----------



## Templar

Can't get over the size of that intercooler it's massive..what power is it rated up too ?
Fingers crossed for a first time start on Tuesday, you'll have bitten your fingers to the bone by then.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Templar said:


> Can't get over the size of that intercooler it's massive..what power is it rated up too ?
> Fingers crossed for a first time start on Tuesday, you'll have bitten your fingers to the bone by then.


I know right it's massive! I stood right before it, I was looking at it with amazement. Truly is an awsome bit if kit.

Thanks. Hopefully it should start no problem. My engine builder is pretty good. If I remember I'll try record it all!


----------



## Dash

Cracking thread. Massive intercooler for a massive turbo!

I could never afford this sort of thing, it's nice to see what people who can can do!

I'm slightly concerned about the engine going pop in the first place. Did you do any investigation into the root cause? I suspect I'll go stage 1 at some point but I wouldn't be able to repair the engine if it went pop.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Dash said:


> Cracking thread. Massive intercooler for a massive turbo!
> 
> I could never afford this sort of thing, it's nice to see what people who can can do!
> 
> I'm slightly concerned about the engine going pop in the first place. Did you do any investigation into the root cause? I suspect I'll go stage 1 at some point but I wouldn't be able to repair the engine if it went pop.


Thanks.

Well there wasn't much investigation we could really do. All we knew was that the engine was in a mess! There was so much damage it was hard to decipher what the issue was. It primarily looked like the engine was running lean. Injector failure was suspected, but I had all 5 injectors tested not long ago and they were fine! The engine was well looked after and maintained so highly doubt the error was due to neglect.

I know a few other TTRS/RS3 owners this has happened to and the only thing in common was the APR software.

I'll be honest with you and please don't take this the wrong way or take offence. If you can't afford to repair the engine if it blew up then just enjoy it in its standard form and maintain it well. It's really expensive to repair. These engines are like women, they are very temperamental.

Apparently some stock engines have blown up also, so it's not just APR cars. I think the problem is each of these engines are unique so off the shelf maps aren't good for them. Never again in my life will I use APR software or any other off the shelf maps for a car I'll own. It will always be custom.

So if you did still want to extract more power from your car still, I'd 100% recommend getting a custom map. Which is calibrated and tailored to your car. MRC or even Storm Developments can do this for you.

I hope I haven't put you off.


----------



## Dash

Haha, not at all - well, maybe put me off APR.

I used a standard Revo on my last car without any problems, I'm honestly quiet surprised there is news of cars going pop as these remappers tend to be quite good at remaining on the conservative side!

Still, I haven't had mine long, so I think I'll leave it for a while to get used to the car stock and let my bank account recover a bit before risking things!

Keep us all up to date with your progress, your car is looking cracking.


----------



## R70 TTC

Blimey, I think I will stay standard! Great thread. 
Cheers


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Dash said:


> Haha, not at all - well, maybe put me off APR.
> 
> I used a standard Revo on my last car without any problems, I'm honestly quiet surprised there is news of cars going pop as these remappers tend to be quite good at remaining on the conservative side!
> 
> Still, I haven't had mine long, so I think I'll leave it for a while to get used to the car stock and let my bank account recover a bit before risking things!
> 
> Keep us all up to date with your progress, your car is looking cracking.


Yeah it's still a fun car stock! So just enjoy it. If this build thread were someone else's and I was reading this I wouldn't map the car lol.

But like i said it's still a fun car to drive stock so enjoy it. Yes I'll keep you all up to date!


----------



## CityBoyAsh

So I bought a new set of light weight wheels and tyres!

Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2's 









OZ Racing Ultraleggera Finished In Gloss Black


----------



## qooqiiu

What width wheel did you go for and what off set?

They are a very handsome tyre. Much nicer than the PSS in sidewall appearance.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

qooqiiu said:


> What width wheel did you go for and what off set?
> 
> They are a very handsome tyre. Much nicer than the PSS in sidewall appearance.


19x8,5 ET38 front and 19.9 ET42 rear

I slightly prefer the side wall of the PSS. But this new one is growing me very quickly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

So with the engine and intake fully completed we are now ready to drop some fluids in her and start her up which we are doing today!














































Custom cold air feed, proving additional cold air to the air intake system. Also consists of a smaller cold air feed providing cold air to the rear of the engine to help keep sensors and connectors cool. There's is one of these on the left side of the engine also.



















Exhaust system finished now which is connected to the temp miltek cat back. It consists of the IMS / Iroz Motorsport 3.5 inch catless downpipe joining to a 3.5inch straight through mid pipe and finally connecting to the 3.0inch miltek cat back.




























I plan on EMP performance building me a custom back box. But my friend Jason (Super-RS) is currently designing an exhaust for our cars, catering for optimum flow as well integrated active controlled valves/flaps so we can quieten things down a bit if we need to. I.e. Long motorway drives.

Next step now would be running the engine in motorsport style and then mapping it.

That's all for now but maybe a start up video soon !


----------



## aquazi

Wow coming all together nicely!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Beano91

Looking great so far!

I know this is probably a silly question / too soon, but do you have any indication of what the specs will look like when it's done - bhp, 0-62, torque etc.? Either way I'm sure it'll be phenomenal :mrgreen:


----------



## delta16

I would imagine 0-60 won't be to much difference but your 0-100+ and the in gear acceleration is where the gains will be huge

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Beano91 said:


> Looking great so far!
> 
> I know this is probably a silly question / too soon, but do you have any indication of what the specs will look like when it's done - bhp, 0-62, torque etc.? Either way I'm sure it'll be phenomenal :mrgreen:


Thanks!

I have no idea! Bhp wise perhaps 620-650. Torque maybe 580ftlb of torque. 0-60 I don't think will change much. I was getting 3.16 0-60 when I was stage 1. But I'll be sure to log all the times once I get it back


----------



## Beano91

Jesus, to someone who has just upgraded to a 2.0 210bhp, from a 1.4 86bhp (yes 86bhp), that is scarily powerful. I'm still getting used to the extra 120 horses in mine!


----------



## Meth3rlence

Give it a couple of months and 210 won't be enough 
We've all been there lol


----------



## Templar

Meth3rlence said:


> Give it a couple of months and 210 won't be enough
> We've all been there lol


To be honest I've considered but not craved a remap on my RS...tried to concentrate on the handling and interior improvements first.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Templar said:


> Meth3rlence said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a couple of months and 210 won't be enough
> We've all been there lol
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I've considered but not craved a remap on my RS...tried to concentrate on the handling and interior improvements first.
Click to expand...

What interior improvements you looking to do?


----------



## CityBoyAsh

***UPDATE****

So the car wouldn't start last Wednesday due to the impulse rotor being damaged somehow. Probably during the disassembly of the engine at the Audi dealership last year.

We ordered another one last week which was due to come in 10 days time but somehow it's arrived early this morning.










Above is the replacement impulse rotor. This item is £80 and I have no idea why it's so expensive. I guess it's not "so" expensive but seems like a rip off for a piece of metal with holes in it lol. Anyway, the good news is the item has arrived early and the build can progress. We will aim to install this today/tomorrow and try again with the start up!


----------



## Rich-RS

Sorry to hear of your misfortune, I hope you get her back up and running shortly.

In what way was the old unit damaged?

I guess the biggest pain is the fact the gearbox has to come off to change it


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Rich-RS said:


> Sorry to hear of your misfortune, I hope you get her back up and running shortly.
> 
> In what way was the old unit damaged?
> 
> I guess the biggest pain is the fact the gearbox has to come off to change it


Well they took the gearbox out already whilst waiting for the part to arrive. So shouldn't be too long. Not entirely sure what damage is donebut the unit is magnetic apparently and works with a sensor. It's really sensitive so if it's dropped then it won't work either lol. I'll try get some more information on that as well as pictures.


----------



## RFHWayne

Terrific post, can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## jimojameso

Enjoyed reading this thread. Look forward to seeing the updates!


----------



## Denty

Great post dude, would like to see how it feels when finished compared to mine...
I'm in S.Ldn..


----------



## davectr

Denty said:


> Great post dude, would like to see how it feels when finished compared to mine...
> I'm in S.Ldn..


More laggy, but much much quicker :wink:


----------



## CityBoyAsh

So we changed the impulse rotor and now she starts! I guess next step is mapping and putting in the bucket seats and bigger brake kit.


----------



## Matt B

CityBoyAsh said:


> So we changed the impulse rotor and now she starts! I guess next step is mapping and putting in the bucket seats and bigger brake kit.


Oh yes - that sounds like it's gonna be fun. Crackle, snarl


----------



## delta16

CityBoyAsh said:


> So we changed the impulse rotor and now she starts! I guess next step is mapping and putting in the bucket seats and bigger brake kit.


What exhaust is that you have? Would love to know just how much the project has cost you so far? I mean even price of say the engine remove and stripping must of been a huge expense?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

RFHWayne said:


> Terrific post, can't wait to see how it turns out


Thanks! Hopefully mapping will be concluded by the end of next weekend.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

jimojameso said:


> Enjoyed reading this thread. Look forward to seeing the updates!


Thanks stay tuned! I'll try to keep the build thread lively!


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Denty said:


> Great post dude, would like to see how it feels when finished compared to mine...
> I'm in S.Ldn..


Once I've got it. I'm going to do some town driving, motorway driving and country lane driving. I think doing this will help give a good insight as to what the car is like in different conditions/situation!

But all I know is it should be super quick!!! Sounds it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

davectr said:


> Denty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great post dude, would like to see how it feels when finished compared to mine...
> I'm in S.Ldn..
> 
> 
> 
> More laggy, but much much quicker :wink:
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be too laggy! Spool at maybe 3200/3500RPM


----------



## Fioretta

CityBoyAsh said:


> So we changed the impulse rotor and now she starts! I guess next step is mapping and putting in the bucket seats and bigger brake kit.


Great sound!
I am sure sure you will enjoy the driving after all this work.
Can't wait to see the vids.


----------



## davectr

CityBoyAsh said:


> davectr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great post dude, would like to see how it feels when finished compared to mine...
> I'm in S.Ldn..
> 
> 
> 
> More laggy, but much much quicker :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't be too laggy! Spool at maybe 3200/3500RPM
Click to expand...

No, it's not 'too' laggy it's just about right for the road (3200/3500 as you say). But when the turbo spools up OMG what a difference it is. Definitely think this kit is the best IMS kit for road use, the 800&1000 kits would be too laggy (unless that's your thing). I'm sure you will love it Ash, I know I love mine


----------



## bhoy78

sounds amazing 8)


----------



## CityBoyAsh

davectr said:


> CityBoyAsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davectr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great post dude, would like to see how it feels when finished compared to mine...
> I'm in S.Ldn..
> 
> 
> 
> More laggy, but much much quicker :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't be too laggy! Spool at maybe 3200/3500RPM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's not 'too' laggy it's just about right for the road (3200/3500 as you say). But when the turbo spools up OMG what a difference it is. Definitely think this kit is the best IMS kit for road use, the 800&1000 kits would be too laggy (unless that's your thing). I'm sure you will love it Ash, I know I love mine
Click to expand...

I agree the 800-1000 kits would be way to laggy! I want good spool and response. Don't want to wait all day for boost to come in! How much power did yours make?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davectr

Will said they'd ran it just over 600, but have settled with 575 as its on stock internals.


----------



## Rich-RS

davectr said:


> Will said they'd ran it just over 600, but have settled with 575 as its on stock internals.


575 seriously impressive on stock internals.

Have you had any reliability issues? STronic or manual?


----------



## davectr

It is amazing isn't it that so much can be produced on the stock engine. I don't want to tempt fate, but no issues.

It's a manual, I like a bit of driver involvement :wink: :lol:


----------



## jaybyme

I suppose with these engines it's a matter of luck.
Seen, and still know cars running over 600hp on stock internals without problems, whilst also seeing tuned and standard cars ruin pistons.
Pretty much the same as propshaft failures, some have had them go on standard cars and some run fine with high hp.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

davectr said:


> Will said they'd ran it just over 600, but have settled with 575 as its on stock internals.


Nice! Do you plan on building the engine one day or your happy with where it's at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

jaybyme said:


> I suppose with these engines it's a matter of luck.
> Seen, and still know cars running over 600hp on stock internals without problems, whilst also seeing tuned and standard cars ruin pistons.
> Pretty much the same as propshaft failures, some have had them go on standard cars and some run fine with high hp.


Defiantly true! Mine blew on stage 1. There's a few on stock internals and still running fine as you say. So yeah I guess it's a matter of luck to be honest.

Talking of prop shaft, I really want to get a custom carbon fibre one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davectr

CityBoyAsh said:


> davectr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will said they'd ran it just over 600, but have settled with 575 as its on stock internals.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Do you plan on building the engine one day or your happy with where it's at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I did consider it, but then decided to run it for a while to see what it's like. I'm more than happy with the performance now, any bigger turbo would be more laggy and not as nice to drive day to day. 
I do like to drive the car hard, but I'm mechanically sympathetic towards the car, it's always warmed up before pushing it and cooled down before turning it off, never launched etc etc so hopefully it'll be ok on stock internals. If anything goes wrong I can always get it forged then


----------



## CityBoyAsh

davectr said:


> CityBoyAsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davectr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will said they'd ran it just over 600, but have settled with 575 as its on stock internals.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Do you plan on building the engine one day or your happy with where it's at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did consider it, but then decided to run it for a while to see what it's like. I'm more than happy with the performance now, any bigger turbo would be more laggy and not as nice to drive day to day.
> I do like to drive the car hard, but I'm mechanically sympathetic towards the car, it's always warmed up before pushing it and cooled down before turning it off, never launched etc etc so hopefully it'll be ok on stock internals. If anything goes wrong I can always get it forged then
Click to expand...

True! Well said!

Do you know what boost your running?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

So today I went to visit MRC again to drop off my Oz racing Ultraleggera wheels as my car is having a photoshoot next week so thought she'd look good with her new shoes on!










I also had a chance to listen to the car in person. I must say it sounds bloody awsome! A real deep throaty sound to it! It pops, bags and crackles its awsome! It sounds like a race car!

Also arriving next is my custom rear seat delete kit for the TTRS. I've also got a custom harness and net, yet to come!










Mapping on Thursday I was told. So hopefully Friday she's ready for me to pick up! Latest Monday I believe!

So stay tuned and you'll get some figures real soon! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davectr

I'm running 1.5bar, so hopefully shouldn't stress things too much :lol:

Your car is looking good, bet you can't wait to get it running and get it back! What are the specs of the OZ wheels you've got?


----------



## CityBoyAsh

davectr said:


> I'm running 1.5bar, so hopefully shouldn't stress things too much :lol:
> 
> Your car is looking good, bet you can't wait to get it running and get it back! What are the specs of the OZ wheels you've got?


Thanks! I really can't wait. It's been so long since the car has had a proper drive!

The specs of the OZ racing wheels are 19x8.5 et38 front and 19x9 et42 rear.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Some more pictures of the rear seat delete kit.

As some of you know I'm a carbon whore. Lol so I had some carbon inserts made for pockets.


----------



## Dash

CityBoyAsh said:


> Thanks! I really can't wait. It's been so long since the car has had a proper drive!
> 
> The specs of the OZ racing wheels are 19x8.5 et38 front and 19x9 et42 rear.


What was your reason for a staggered setup?


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Dash said:


> CityBoyAsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I really can't wait. It's been so long since the car has had a proper drive!
> 
> The specs of the OZ racing wheels are 19x8.5 et38 front and 19x9 et42 rear.
> 
> 
> 
> What was your reason for a staggered setup?
Click to expand...

It was best for brake clearance so I don't have to run spacers. All round they are still 255/35/19.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

****UPDATE****

So today I went to drop off my new grill and lights to MRC for them to be fitted. However, I ended spending like 6 hours there overlooking the work on my car and others. Quite fascinating tbh. They do some awsome work.

So whilst Stuart @ MRC was installing my Carbon Fibre Mirrors & Recaro Seats...










...I decided to take a shot at installing my new grill and cut away the number plate holder attached to the bumper with a dremel.

Before:










After:










Looks so good can't wait to put the bumper back on. I decided to change the grill because I had a crack on it.

Car is being strapped onto the dyno for it to be run in and mapped! So figures tomorrow morning!


----------



## Templar

Great improvements around then Ash, really interested in hear about the results on her dyno run...don't make us wait too long.


----------



## aquazi

So any update? Or you too busy driving it?

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## davectr

aquazi said:


> So any update? Or you too busy driving it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


If he's anything like me he'll be out driving it. I went through 4 tanks of fuel in 5 days when I got mine done! :lol:


----------



## CityBoyAsh

*** UPDATE ***

Sorry for the delay guys. Been a busy start to the weekend!

Mapping hasn't finished yet I'd imagine they need another day or two on it!

Some things I've requested for require a lot time to configure such as bigger injectors and the removal of the flaps inside the intake manifold. So dialling in the injectors was a task in its self but that has now been done.

The flaps on intake manifold is controlled by the ecu via an actuator, so tricking the car to into thinking the flaps is still there to prevent it from throwing up a light on the dash is also another task.

All will be done shortly. So give me a day or two and I'll keep you all updated and with some figures!

P.S. The wheels are on and so is the bumper. She's looking great!


----------



## Templar

What's the idea in removing the inlet manifold flaps Ash ?


----------



## geraghty

Templar said:


> What's the idea in removing the inlet manifold flaps Ash ?


I've seen another car (possibly in the states) where the screws had worked loose and ended in a cylinder, perhaps that's the reasoning?


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Templar said:


> What's the idea in removing the inlet manifold flaps Ash ?


Removed it primarily to increase the air flow. But also because a few flap screws have some how worked their way loose and drop into the engine causing so much damage.

So after the crappy APR software damaged my engine, I've thought about other potential factors to eliminate the possibility of my engine being damaged again.


----------



## TTaRSe

CityBoyAsh said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the idea in removing the inlet manifold flaps Ash ?
> 
> 
> 
> So after the crappy APR software damaged my engine, I've thought about other potential factors to eliminate the possibility of my engine being damaged again.
Click to expand...

Are you pretty much convinced your APR remap was the root cause of the engine failure?


----------



## HankIroz

Awesome write up! This car is going to be a riot!


----------



## mrsix6

Ash you must be mad. I absolutely love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

HankIroz said:


> Awesome write up! This car is going to be a riot!


Ha! yes it will be thanks to you & MRC!


----------



## CityBoyAsh

TTaRSe said:


> CityBoyAsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the idea in removing the inlet manifold flaps Ash ?
> 
> 
> 
> So after the crappy APR software damaged my engine, I've thought about other potential factors to eliminate the possibility of my engine being damaged again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you pretty much convinced your APR remap was the root cause of the engine failure?
Click to expand...

Very Much So. Wouldn't put their software on a VW Polo lol.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

mrsix6 said:


> Ash you must be mad. I absolutely love it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL HA you haven't seen anything yet! Thinking about bigger turbo already!


----------



## mrsix6

Woo hoo!! Better strap yourself in. Top bloke do it and let us know how it goes. Can't wait to hear how your space ship performs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

So the injectors have been dialled in now! So more mapping can commence.




























I think the wheels really suit the car!

"Part" of my engine builders running in process consisted of adding boost, running it on the dyno then oil change. Then repeating the steps but with more boost after a heat cycle.

Here's a video of it on the dyno from 5th gear running very minimal boost. Not sure what power this would be. But I'll post up a graph upon completion. It seems to spool well and boost from around 3000RPM.


----------



## mrsix6

Sounds awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu

Rusty rear brakes are letting the side down.

When are the RS6 rears going on or are you just getting regular sized discs but with anti corrosion coating?


----------



## CityBoyAsh

mrsix6 said:


> Sounds awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

qooqiiu said:


> Rusty rear brakes are letting the side down.
> 
> When are the RS6 rears going on or are you just getting regular sized discs but with anti corrosion coating?


Rust is on the hub not the disc. Rs6 front and rear going on, on the 26th. Probably just paint the Hubs.


----------



## Dash

I thought the main point of putting RS6's on the rear was to adjust the bias slightly to the rear. Wouldn't doing the front keep the bias front-heavy (seems to be a common complaint)?


----------



## qooqiiu

Yes I know it's the hubs that are rusty.

I cannot believe the RS6 discs offer anything other than better looks. The brake caliper and pad are carried over so the clamping force and contact area would be the same surely.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Dash said:


> I thought the main point of putting RS6's on the rear was to adjust the bias slightly to the rear. Wouldn't doing the front keep the bias front-heavy (seems to be a common complaint)?


It's all hear say tbh. Any proof to back this up? Seems fine to be driven another TTRS with the same set up I'm having and feels fine to me.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

qooqiiu said:


> Yes I know it's the hubs that are rusty.
> 
> I cannot believe the RS6 discs offer anything other than better looks. The brake caliper and pad are carried over so the clamping force and contact area would be the same surely.


I don't want front Wavey and the rears not the same lol so I decided to get Wavey discs all around.

Either way the braking will be improved.


----------



## qooqiiu

That's what I was originally asking. Are you getting rid of the rear discs.

I don't know of anyone with wavy rears. Should look great


----------



## TTaRSe

qooqiiu said:


> That's what I was originally asking. Are you getting rid of the rear discs.
> 
> I don't know of anyone with wavy rears. Should look great


A lot of the new RS3 guys are running wavey rears to match the fronts.
Personally I prefer non wavey.
Re the improvement the RS6 disc is 45mm bigger than the stock so the pad and caliper have more effect as they are radially further from the hub centre and its an r squared relationship.
Probably one of the best mods I have on my car is the 034 rear brake upgrade to RS6.


----------



## qooqiiu

Thought they were 335mm in size. That's only 25mm bigger then the original items.


----------



## TTaRSe

qooqiiu said:


> Thought they were 335mm in size. That's only 25mm bigger then the original items.


Sure the new wavey are 355mm .... might be wrong


----------



## Skygod

The RS6 rear discs significantly improve braking from high speed, even with the stock calipers. Tried it back to back with the OEM then VBT RS6 kit (335mm).I was running Ferodo DS2500 pads for both as well. I've since changed the fronts to AP Radical 6 pots with 380mm discs. Car stops now as it should have from the factory.


----------



## Dash

CityBoyAsh said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the main point of putting RS6's on the rear was to adjust the bias slightly to the rear. Wouldn't doing the front keep the bias front-heavy (seems to be a common complaint)?
> 
> 
> 
> It's all hear say tbh. Any proof to back this up? Seems fine to be driven another TTRS with the same set up I'm having and feels fine to me.
Click to expand...

Nope, none what-so-ever. Mine's completely stock atm. Just what I've read from other people's builds etc. Seems to be a fairly common mod, but as you say, that doesn't prove anything.


----------



## Rene Pogel

Just for my education, what's the purpose of the wavey edges on the wavey discs? I'm assuming that the pads always bear on metal, and don't actually touch the wavey bits, yes? Then, as TTaRSe says, this puts the pads closer to the centre than they could otherwise be - so less mechanical advantage.

Is the intention to increase surface area, therefore improve cooling?

Or is it just cosmetic?

Thanks,

RP


----------



## Dash

It's common on bikes, I think the innovator who introduced them said it helped with clearing dirt and blockages from the disks. I think from Audi's perspective, it's a design thing.


----------



## aquazi

Yeah i've had wavey's on my CBR for years!

I always thought it was more styling than anything as on a bike they are more visible.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar

Can't see any benefit to wave discs apart for cosmetic reasons..in fact you have less surface for the pads to clamp on compared to a fully round disc.


----------



## Rene Pogel

Yes, that's what I was thinking - it does look like cosmetic engineering. I was wondering why I hadn't seen them on F1 cars yet...

Anyway, sorry for the hijack, back to that utterly brilliant RS turbo writeup!

Cheers,

RP


----------



## delta16

No updates...

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybyme

Very Much So. Wouldn't put their software on a VW Polo lol.[/quote

That crappy software has done far more testing with 600+ hp cars than any other tuner, so your actually taking far more of a risk now than you ever did running a stage I or II car.
Lets see how your car is once it's done 30,000+ miles testing on Autobahns, then you can slag off APR
Not that testing on UK roads and tracks will ever come close to testing as a daily driver on Autobahns,so it should be easy.
Best of luck with yours,lets hope you have many miles of trouble free driving


----------



## davectr

Any updates Ash, looking forward to seeing another IMS730 on UK roads


----------



## Templar

I'm intrigued by the 034 software, it's power curve and power results. Apparently there are UK supplier of their software (as well as the hardware), just be interesting on hearing more about it and how people have got on with it.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

jaybyme said:


> Very Much So. Wouldn't put their software on a VW Polo lol.[/quote
> 
> That crappy software has done far more testing with 600+ hp cars than any other tuner, so your actually taking far more of a risk now than you ever did running a stage I or II car.
> Lets see how your car is once it's done 30,000+ miles testing on Autobahns, then you can slag off APR
> Not that testing on UK roads and tracks will ever come close to testing as a daily driver on Autobahns,so it should be easy.
> Best of luck with yours,lets hope you have many miles of trouble free driving


Not slagging off Apr at all. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I understand you have APR and things are working out for you. But things didn't work out for me and other people and friends that I know that have had Apr on their TTRS or rs3 cars. Maybe they spent a lot time testing their stage 3 kit/software, but didn't dedicate enough time to stage 1 or 2 software because it's certainly blowing up cars. Maybe if you were in my shoes or went through the whole crappy unsupportive situation with APR like I did, then you would understand. Everyone is going to back up their tuner till they mess up.

Thanks though, I hope I have many miles of trouble free driving myself lol.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

davectr said:


> Any updates Ash, looking forward to seeing another IMS730 on UK roads


Ha me too! Update next week once Doug is back from holiday, he's been away for a bit! Give me till. Tuesday!


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Donovan2123 said:


> No updates...
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Next week, there will be some more updates dude!


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Rene Pogel said:


> Yes, that's what I was thinking - it does look like cosmetic engineering. I was wondering why I hadn't seen them on F1 cars yet...
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the hijack, back to that utterly brilliant RS turbo writeup!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> RP


Forums are for discussion, don't need to apologise ha!

Cheers though, I try my best with write ups!


----------



## delta16

Where's the updates?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Been really busy working, not had a chance to update the page as often as I'd like too! But I've got the car back for about 2 weeks so I can put some more miles on the engine before we turn the boost up. Currently is running 1.6 or 1.7, can't remember and making around 600BHP.

Once I take it back for some more mapping it will be running between 2 and 2.2 bar. Here's some video clips of the car!


__
http://instagr.am/p/BJB0MMGgqIw/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BJB0eTKg_4M/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BJB0omDg4Uz/

I haven't bothered to test any 0-60 or 0-100 times yet, I'd rather do all of that once the boost is turned up and I'm on full power!


----------



## Templar

Apart from it sounding insane it looks bloody quick too :twisted:


----------



## Shug750S

Seems pretty loud at 30 mph...

Presume it was a 30 zone from the streetlights, just to CYA when plod views :lol:


----------



## SuperRS

APR Big turbo ttrs VS Iroz/MRC ttrs dsg vids coming soon


----------



## SuperRS

CityBoyAsh said:


> Been really busy working, not had a chance to update the page as often as I'd like too! But I've got the car back for about 2 weeks so I can put some more miles on the engine before we turn the boost up. Currently is running 1.6 or 1.7, can't remember and making around 600BHP.
> 
> Once I take it back for some more mapping it will be running between 2 and 2.2 bar. Here's some video clips of the car!
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BJB0MMGgqIw/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BJB0eTKg_4M/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BJB0omDg4Uz/
> 
> I haven't bothered to test any 0-60 or 0-100 times yet, I'd rather do all of that once the boost is turned up and I'm on full power!


I heard it made 540hp


----------



## davectr

Any news Ash?


----------



## SuperRS

davectr said:


> Any news Ash?


He told me earlier the car is in bits and the turbo kit is being ceramic coated.

I think hes scared of my APR big turbo car and decided he needs to do more :twisted:


----------



## davectr

Cheers for the update Jason.

Why is he getting that done now? Surely that would be done before installation.

Ha ha, that might be true! When are we going to see updates on yours?


----------



## SuperRS

davectr said:


> Cheers for the update Jason.
> 
> Why is he getting that done now? Surely that would be done before installation.
> 
> Ha ha, that might be true! When are we going to see updates on yours?


Thats what I said but he didnt reply.

Havent had time to update mine, but basically going to fit a new box with my upgrade syncros and then map it, i still need extra fuelling though to get the most out of my setup


----------



## CityBoyAsh

davectr said:


> Cheers for the update Jason.
> 
> Why is he getting that done now? Surely that would be done before installation.
> 
> Ha ha, that might be true! When are we going to see updates on yours?


Ignore Jason he doesn't know what he's talking about as usual...

... Reason why I took the turbo kit off was so I can get it coated. It was generating a lot of heat behind the engine bay and damaged a coolant pipe. So to prevent other pipes and sensors from being damaged, I decided to just get it coated.

I didn't do it when I first got the kit because I didn't like the appearance of ceramic coating and didn't expect the kit to generate as much heat as it does now. Quite a lot of heat gets generated back there, especially in the summer time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperRS

Arent EGT's lower on big turbo kits by 100-150 degrees over a stock turbo car....  [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## davectr

CityBoyAsh said:


> davectr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for the update Jason.
> 
> Why is he getting that done now? Surely that would be done before installation.
> 
> Ha ha, that might be true! When are we going to see updates on yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore Jason he doesn't know what he's talking about as usual...
> 
> ... Reason why I took the turbo kit off was so I can get it coated. It was generating a lot of heat behind the engine bay and damaged a coolant pipe. So to prevent other pipes and sensors from being damaged, I decided to just get it coated.
> 
> I didn't do it when I first got the kit because I didn't like the appearance of ceramic coating and didn't expect the kit to generate as much heat as it does now. Quite a lot of heat gets generated back there, especially in the summer time.
> 
> Cheers Ash. Did you get any temp profiles before you removed it so you can compare before/after to see how much of an improvement it makes? Might be something I could look into if it makes a significant improvement. Any idea how long before you are back on the road? Were you happy with the IMS kit and the performance of the car with it on?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## SuperRS

Didnt like the appearance, but you cant even see the manifold as its mounted at the back of the engine :roll:

Dave you melted any pipes?


----------



## davectr

Any updates on this?


----------



## delta16

Wheres the updates?


----------



## Skygod

According to the TTRS Whatsapp group his car is scrap.


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Updates to come in a few weeks...


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Skygod said:


> According to the TTRS Whatsapp group his car is scrap.


Scrap?? Elaborate??

Much Confused..


----------



## delta16

I know you said update coming in couple of weeks, but you must have some sort of update for us ash?


----------



## delta16

CityBoyAsh said:


> Skygod said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the TTRS Whatsapp group his car is scrap.
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap?? Elaborate??
> 
> Much Confused..
Click to expand...

^^^


----------



## TTaRSe

Skygod said:


> According to the TTRS Whatsapp group his car is scrap.


Does that mean there will be various bits and pieces coming up for sale?


----------



## CityBoyAsh

TTaRSe said:


> Skygod said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the TTRS Whatsapp group his car is scrap.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean there will be various bits and pieces coming up for sale?
Click to expand...

For sale I have: my old OEM sports seats, old OEM intake system, old OEM Injectors. Want any of those?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16

Update update update

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16

Guess it went pop? No update since October?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Ermmm what update do you need? lol :? Nothing new has been done to the car tbh


----------



## delta16

CityBoyAsh said:


> Ermmm what update do you need? lol :? Nothing new has been done to the car tbh


Your last "update" was updates coming in coming weeks, that was October. Just wondering what has been happening since then? I love build threads like this btw

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## davectr

How are you finding the car Ash? Have been looking forward to see how it compared to mine with mine being on stock internals. Probably a daft question, but are you still enjoying it? I love mine, but it has crossed my mind a couple of times to bite the bullet, get the engine forged and go to the full monty IMS1000 :twisted:


----------



## CityBoyAsh

davectr said:


> How are you finding the car Ash? Have been looking forward to see how it compared to mine with mine being on stock internals. Probably a daft question, but are you still enjoying it? I love mine, but it has crossed my mind a couple of times to bite the bullet, get the engine forged and go to the full monty IMS1000 :twisted:


I'll have to meet up with you one day at a meet or trackday and let you experience it first hand. I haven't had it for a few weeks, I had my downpipe, manifold and two heat shields ceramic coated after a pipe became brittle/damaged. But I think I've got a long wait before I stop enjoying it. Aren't you enjoying yours anymore? If not, how come? But you should build the engine and then turn up the boost on yours if your bored and see wether you need the bigger turbo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Ceramic Coated Downpipe, Manifold & Heatsheilds










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davectr

CityBoyAsh said:


> davectr said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you finding the car Ash? Have been looking forward to see how it compared to mine with mine being on stock internals. Probably a daft question, but are you still enjoying it? I love mine, but it has crossed my mind a couple of times to bite the bullet, get the engine forged and go to the full monty IMS1000 :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to meet up with you one day at a meet or trackday and let you experience it first hand. I haven't had it for a few weeks, I had my downpipe, manifold and two heat shields ceramic coated after a pipe became brittle/damaged. But I think I've got a long wait before I stop enjoying it. Aren't you enjoying yours anymore? If not, how come? But you should build the engine and then turn up the boost on yours if your bored and see wether you need the bigger turbo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Would be an interesting comparison. Obviously the S-tronic would have the edge, but I love my manual (old school :lol: ). Yeah I'm still loving mine, especially the reactions it causes (notably from passengers and GTR drivers). If I have any issues I will definitely build it, but for now it's just a 'should I, shouldn't i' I think about.


----------



## davectr

CityBoyAsh said:


> Ceramic Coated Downpipe, Manifold & Heatsheilds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look good! Just a pity you won't see them much once installed


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Some pics I took of my car a few weeks ago...


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCTR

Nice car, build thread.

I would have been severely pissed after Audi dumped the parts in the boot probably scratching the interior plastics :evil:


----------



## nsj_tts

CityBoyAsh said:


> Some pics I took of my car a few weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that looks incredible!


----------



## CityBoyAsh

nsj_tts said:


> CityBoyAsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics I took of my car a few weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that looks incredible!
Click to expand...

Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

I finally got round to finishing my exhaust. All work was done by Stuart at MRC Tuning. Will post some videos once I've got a chance to make one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsj_tts

CityBoyAsh said:


> I finally got round to finishing my exhaust. All work was done by Stuart at MRC Tuning. Will post some videos once I've got a chance to make one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks a beast!


----------



## Mattsouthall

Epic build - congrats!

What wheels are they? Any rubbing with the ride height?

Cheers -

Matt


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Mattsouthall said:


> Epic build - congrats!
> 
> What wheels are they? Any rubbing with the ride height?
> 
> Cheers -
> 
> Matt


They are OZ Racing Ultraleggeras

Yeah I get rubbing dude to massively thick the side wall is. I've cut away at some shrouding in the arch. It's still rubbing every so often so I'll have to cut away some more.

It's stock ride height

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Another shot of my custom backbox exhaust.


----------



## Templar

Looks nicely made..any sound clips to share ?


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Templar said:


> Looks nicely made..any sound clips to share ?


Sorry for the late response. Click the link below to see a little sound clip. Will make a fly by clip soon.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BTZLBEhjxbh/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F3rnando

Jesus!!   I like the sound!

Good job!


----------



## Ropemonkey

Stunning amount of work! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## CityBoyAsh

Some dyno videos...


__
http://instagr.am/p/BUNRxPcgRdZ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BUNR_efAPyj/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate

CityBoyAsh said:


> Some dyno videos...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BUNRxPcgRdZ/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BUNR_efAPyj/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, what we up to bhp wise Ash? Is it happy being redlined?


----------



## CSMatt

I can confirm this cars fast haha ash took me out we did a 2.6 to 60 on vbox absolutely mental car


----------



## qooqiiu

I would love to know honestly how reliable this is. How many miles do you do in it and how many times has it back to mrc since you picked it up.


----------



## Templar

CityBoyAsh said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nicely made..any sound clips to share ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late response. Click the link below to see a little sound clip. Will make a fly by clip soon.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BTZLBEhjxbh/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing and sounds sweet...any updates now you've had it on a little while ?
Did you remove the centre res boxes too ?

Cheers


----------

